# Slipknot



## Freddy Manson (5 Agosto 2014)

Manca poco all'uscita del quinto album degli Slipknot e, personalmente, sono in trepidante attesa. Intanto oggi è uscito il primo singolo del nuovo album. Al primo ascolto niente male, fa pensare molto allo stile Iowa, secondo me.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## Freddy Manson (5 Agosto 2014)




----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Agosto 2014)

Pessimi e a me piace il Nu Metal.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2014)

Ho avuto modo di ascoltarlo tempo fa questo pezzo e adesso come un paio di mesi fa non mi convince ... Manca il plus di altri pezzi come wait and bleed o duality o people .. Insomma i must ...manca quella roba li ...

Dal vivo sono mostruosi un po confusionari ma son tutti iper professionisti ( come tutti gli ammmergani ) .


----------



## Butcher (6 Agosto 2014)

Oddio, finalmente! Molto bella, mi piace, più delle canzoni dell'ultimo album!
Voi non potete capire... a 12 anni, mentre tutti i miei compagni ascoltavano letame hip-hop e italiano, io andavo giù forte di Slipknot!


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Agosto 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Oddio, finalmente! Molto bella, mi piace, più delle canzoni dell'ultimo album!
> Voi non potete capire... a 12 anni, mentre tutti i miei compagni ascoltavano letame hip-hop e italiano, io andavo giù forte di Slipknot!



Non ti sembra che manchi qualcosa ?


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Agosto 2014)

Io più l'ascolto e più mi piace. Comunque la cosa più importante è che l'insanità degli Slipknot ci sia sempre. 
Sono molto fiducioso riguardo a questo album perché, per esempio, quando uscì il primo omonimo singolo di All Hope Is Gone, non mi piacque molto, mentre poi l'intero album mi diede belle soddisfazioni.
Certo, Vol. 3: (The Subliminal Verses) rimarrà sempre una pietra miliare: quello lo acquistai, a scatola chiusa, appena uscito, e mai scelta fu più azzeccata!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Agosto 2014)

Insanità è la parola giusta, questa canzone ha il mordente giusto. Finisce nella play lista per la palestra


----------



## Butcher (22 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non ti sembra che manchi qualcosa ?



Non è proprio dello stessissimo stampo dei primi album, ma si avvicina molto, molto di più dell'ultimo.
Tu cosa intendi?


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2014)

E' sempre mancato qualcosa nei loro pezzi, la bravura e l'anima. Il chitarrista soprattutto è parecchio scarso.


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Agosto 2014)

Iowa per me è il loro miglior disco in assoluto e sarà per sempre irraggiungibile...Però devo dire che mi piacciono tutti i dischi che hanno fatto.Per quanto riguarda sto pezzo: All'inizio mi sembrava una scopiazzata venuta male dei bei tempi andati,riascoltandolo mi ha convinto di più...Vediamo come sarà il disco intero...Intanto per me il batterista che ha registrato quel pezzo è Cris Adler D:


P.S: Il video di questa canzone è di una bellezza veramente rara.Stupendo D:


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Iowa per me è il loro miglior disco in assoluto e sarà per sempre irraggiungibile...Però devo dire che mi piacciono tutti i dischi che hanno fatto.Per quanto riguarda sto pezzo: All'inizio mi sembrava una scopiazzata venuta male dei bei tempi andati,riascoltandolo mi ha convinto di più...Vediamo come sarà il disco intero...Intanto per me il batterista che ha registrato quel pezzo è Cris Adler D:
> 
> 
> P.S: Il video di questa canzone è di una bellezza veramente rara.Stupendo D:



Riascoltandolo si , devo dire che è un po' meglio... 

ps: Il disco è una bomba a mano .


----------



## Freddy Manson (29 Agosto 2014)

Il prossimo album, ".5: The Gray Chapter", uscirà il 21/10/2014!

Ecco l'altro singolo:


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2014)

Quest'ultima canzone non mi piace a primo impatto, devo riascoltarla un po'.


----------



## Freddy Manson (23 Settembre 2014)

Video ufficiale del secondo singolo del nuovo album:


----------



## Freddy Manson (23 Settembre 2014)

Il video è da mega


----------



## Freddy Manson (23 Settembre 2014)

Pare sicuro che il nuovo batterista sia Jay Weinberg, ex Against Me! e Madball. Sinceramente non lo conosco.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Settembre 2014)

Ma non si dovrebbe dire in Inglese The Devil in ME? E' una storpiatura voluta a quanto pare.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Settembre 2014)

purtroppo sono finiti per quanto mi riguarda,Corey non ce la fa più(infatti si dedica molto più seriamente ad altri progett meno provanti) e le dipartite di Gray e Jordison sono due grossi macigni. Non vedo nulla di innovativo in loro e anzi la qualità mi sembra sia calata abbastanza


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Settembre 2014)

Si però c'è da dire che se è conciato così un motivo c'è ... Fattelo dire da uno che ci ha " collaborato " in passato ...


----------



## Freddy Manson (26 Settembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si però c'è da dire che se è conciato così un motivo c'è ... Fattelo dire da uno che ci ha " collaborato " in passato ...



Cioè?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Settembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si però c'è da dire che se è conciato così un motivo c'è ... Fattelo dire da uno che ci ha " collaborato " in passato ...



indubbiamente lo so 

ma fidati che "cantare" come cantava lui negli slipknot è letale per le corde vocali,si sente nei live e si sente nelle nuove canzoni. 
Ti parla uno che faceva le stesse cose a livello vocale e per non giocarsi la "carriera" si è dato un calmata


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> indubbiamente lo so
> 
> ma fidati che "cantare" come cantava lui negli slipknot è letale per le corde vocali,si sente nei live e si sente nelle nuove canzoni.
> Ti parla uno che faceva le stesse cose a livello vocale e per non giocarsi la "carriera" si è dato un calmata



No no , se canti growl e ti spacchi la voce NON sai cantare ( non è riferito a te , ma a tutti i cantati ) se hai sviluppato una tecnica adeguata sia che sia growl o Scream puoi cantare per 3 ore perché la tua gola è sollecitata meno di cantare la Pausini ...

Se dopo 10 minuti ti fa male la gola vuol dire che nessuno ti ha mai insegnato a cantare con quella tecnica ... Ci sono Cantanti che hanno sviluppato tecniche allucinanti ...

Fidati , ne so qualcosa hahaha


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2014)

Quello che intendevo io non è sicuramente un discorso sulla tecnica vocale ... Loro si sono distrutti per altri 100 fattori che non riguardavo di certo la musica o il canto ...

Fare il musicista non è come te lo raccontano sui libri , se sei in tour 200 giorni all anno , se oggi sei a Napoli e domani devi essere a Dublino questa sera finito il concerto mentre la gente è ancora lì che grida il tuo nome ti sei già sul retro di una macchina con vetri neri e sei diretto in albergo... Arrivi in albergo ti lavi e mangi mentre sei diretto all aereopprto .. 

Se tutto questo non lo fai , ma conduci una vita come se fossi i guns nel 1993 cioè ti DISTRUGGI , perdi 4 anni di vita all anno e ti ritrovi a 40 anni ad avere il fisico di uno di 60


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Settembre 2014)

Io penso dipenda anche molto dal fatto che una persona fumi o meno. Ronnie James Dio non a caso, nei suoi ultimi anni di vita, aveva ancora tanta voce.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Settembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quello che intendevo io non è sicuramente un discorso sulla tecnica vocale ... Loro si sono distrutti per altri 100 fattori che non riguardavo di certo la musica o il canto ...
> 
> Fare il musicista non è come te lo raccontano sui libri , se sei in tour 200 giorni all anno , se oggi sei a Napoli e domani devi essere a Dublino questa sera finito il concerto mentre la gente è ancora lì che grida il tuo nome ti sei già sul retro di una macchina con vetri neri e sei diretto in albergo... Arrivi in albergo ti lavi e mangi mentre sei diretto all aereopprto ..
> 
> Se tutto questo non lo fai , ma conduci una vita come se fossi i guns nel 1993 cioè ti DISTRUGGI , perdi 4 anni di vita all anno e ti ritrovi a 40 anni ad avere il fisico di uno di 60



si si ho capito csa intendevi,ci sono dentro anche io 

per quanto riguarda la tecnica di canto non sono d'accordo,puoi avere una tecnica diaframmatica ottima,ma se fai growl e scream sei destinato a rovinarti,magari duri un pò di più,ma sono tecniche deleterie.


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Settembre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> si si ho capito csa intendevi,ci sono dentro anche io
> 
> per quanto riguarda la tecnica di canto non sono d'accordo,puoi avere una tecnica diaframmatica ottima,ma se fai growl e scream sei destinato a rovinarti,magari duri un pò di più,ma sono tecniche deleterie.


Come mai George Fisher dei Cannibal Corpse fa growl ancora oggi? Qualcosa non mi torna. Quindi tutti i cantanti death devono prima o poi fare qualcosa di più leggero?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Come mai George Fisher dei Cannibal Corpse fa growl ancora oggi? Qualcosa non mi torna. Quindi tutti i cantanti death devono prima o poi fare qualcosa di più leggero?



Boh non sento i cannibal corpse,ma almeno io,una differenza con il passare degli anni la sento in vari cantanti. Un esempio dei giorni nostri ad esempio è Matt Shadows degli Avenged Sevenfold.

Poi conosco gente che ha fatto generi davvero estremi(black,brutal) ma che poi si è dovuta dare una calmata. Il punto è che non è che non puoi farlo,ma la durata del "per quanto" puoi farlo?

Se per esempio Stevie Wonder o Sting ti possono registrare 20 canzoni in un giorno. 
Un Phil Anselmo ad oggi(dopo anni di attività),registra una strofa e il giorno dopo ne registra un altra,perchè fisicamente le corde vocali non ce la fanno.

Poi oh,se conoscete gente che riesce a growlare/screamare un giorno si e l'altro pure senza che si distrugga le corde vocali,sarò io che ho avuto degli insegnamenti di melma(e mi tocca dubitare fortemente di quest'ultima visto che è gente che ha studiato e inciso album a Londra).

Però per come ho studiato io e per come interpreto io il canto,con quelle robe li ho chiuso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Settembre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Boh non sento i cannibal corpse,ma almeno io,una differenza con il passare degli anni la sento in vari cantanti. Un esempio dei giorni nostri ad esempio è Matt Shadows degli Avenged Sevenfold.
> 
> Poi conosco gente che ha fatto generi davvero estremi(black,brutal) ma che poi si è dovuta dare una calmata. Il punto è che non è che non puoi farlo,ma la durata del "per quanto" puoi farlo?
> 
> ...


Come ho detto prima dipenderà anche dallo stile di vita che uno fa. Se uno non beve e non fuma, la sua voce durerà di più.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Settembre 2014)

Si diciamo che avete in parte ragione entrambi.. lo stile di vita è fondamentale per un musicista .. di qualsiasi genere.. se vi dico io prima cosa suonavo e cosa porto in giro adesso non ci credete....

cmq si occorre esercizio costanza e rispetto del proprio corpo.. io sono 6 mesi che sto facendo riabilitazione vocale


----------



## prebozzio (29 Settembre 2014)

Io suono la batteria da dieci anni, e posso dire che la vita del musicista è veramente dura perché:
- studi come un universitario (se vuoi migliorare sempre le tue capacità tecniche)
- devi gestire il tuo corpo come un atleta (prima di tutto non farti male, ma poi tenerlo allenato).

Se fai queste due cose, però, i risultati arrivano sicuramente. 

Ho sempre odiato quelli che arrivano ai concerti ubriachi, o che "fumano" prima di un'esibizione: una volta abbandonai un gruppo per questo motivo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Come ho detto prima dipenderà anche dallo stile di vita che uno fa. Se uno non beve e non fuma, la sua voce durerà di più.



indubbiamente,il fumo e l'alcool sono dannosissimi per le corde vocali


----------

